# Marketing In Sydney, i dream it but i must convince my Girlfriend! HELP MEEEE!



## Manu.9 (Oct 21, 2010)

hi to everyone! 
is my first message,i'm Emanuele from Italy and i'm 21, i'm programming my move to Aussie for september 2011 with a WHV! i will take a bachelor degree in economics and international marketing in june, after doing an internship in Boston.
I fall in love for australia and i want to come to ameliorare my english and to do a life experience.
i wuold know if i cuold find a job in Sydney in the field of Marketing to gain experience for future to continue my studies with a master. 
In generally, people that moves with a WHV what kind of work cuold find? 
really thanks to everyone! sorry for my english! i have 6 month to improve!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Being a relatively new graduate finding a marketing job in Sydney may not be so easy but then if you are an Itallion stallion with some flare and flair, you never know your luck, particularly if you are somrthing of a fashonida and can get that english coming along which Boston should no doubt help and give you a tinge of an American accent.
Prepare well with a portfolio based on what happens in Boston and do use that experience to start making contacts.
You could even do some searching of Aussie fashion houses etc. that may have links with the US. 
Most people that come on a WHV will either do casual hospitality work or seasonal work and doing that in regions for three months can enable you to apply for a second WHV
Have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch


----------

